# Giant TCX- any feed back on it as a cross racer? can only find...



## tjib13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Giant TCX:

I can only find reviews where people say it would be better with "street tires" I don't think they are using the bike for racing...

I intend to race and would be riding a 58.5 cm TT frame

talk 'bout it.


----------



## seat_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

I just picked up a used frameset on ebay, and I hope to race it this fall. I can let you know then


----------



## slim 83 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry I can't say I have ridden one, but a guy around here has an 09 and it looks really thought out compared to previous years. They opened up the front the triangle more flattened the tt, and went to a larger lower bearing. I am getting my wife one but it is an xs.


----------



## alxandl (Aug 23, 2004)

*Liked it*

I raced one for the last 2 years and found it to be a great bike. Handles well, relatively light, especially with the Easton fork. Looks good, too. No complaints.


----------



## kc929 (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been riding my '08 for a year now, and although I haven't raced it yet I absolutely love the way this bike rides and especial how it handles. Mine is a size medium, and the triangle is a little tight when shouldering. The shape of the bottom of the top tube is not the best, but in cross racing, a bit of a sore shoulder is the least of one worries-right? It appears that the '09 has addressed some of the previous model's short comings, and if it rides and handles like my '08, it should make one hell of a racer.:thumbsup:


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*2009 Giant TCX 1*

I bought one in May of this year. I think it has been a very good bike. I would say great bike but the rear wheel has self-destructed and I am waiting for word from Giant about the warranty for the wheels.

That is the only negative thing I could say about the bike. Cables are mounted on the top tube, the bottom bracket shell has a hole in the bottom to drain water (it works) and the MegaExo BB and FSA cranks work great. Switch the pads to Koolstops, you'll be glad you did. I routinely ride mine 25-30 miles. If you want pictures of something, let me know.


----------



## gewilli (Dec 18, 2006)

what year ya looking at?

i'm on that black and grey one... it fits, not too bad, handles well, neutral kind of cross bike... lower bottom bracket (i like) nice fork...

that said it doesn't make up for me being slow...


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Anyone know what the BB drop is on the '09 TCX 0? I couldn't find that measurement on the Giant site. Thanks!


----------



## mcoplea (Feb 25, 2008)

I have had an '09 for about 6 months and *love it*. Giant got it right with this one. I bought a frame and fork and built it up with my own components - full Ultegra with Mavic CXP23 rims. Handles great, stiff, responsive and looks sweet! 

My son has raced on an '07 TCX for a year and he loves his as well. His only complaint is the underside of the top tube comes to a point and digs into his shoulder when carries the bike. They addressed that issue with the flattened top tube in the '09 version.

For brake pads, I highly recommend the green Swistop's.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

No sanctioned races, but lots of hard solo and group training rides in the Santa Cruz area.

2009 TCX 0

Very agile without being sketchy. Good mix of stock components, but I've since changed out the Shimano to all Campagnolo, personal preference.

Rough road - golf ball-base ball sized rocks, high speed....dry and dusty---very stable. Able to take some golf ball sized head on hits and side glances from baseball sized rocks...nothing squirrely on the bike.

Soquel Demo Forest. Little overgeared for the long climbs, but able to nail Braille trail down without suspension. 

Open enough triangle to carry comfortably- the flat bottomed top tube and top mounted cables makes it comfy to carry.

Good geometry for steep descents. Shallow enough head angle to allow control with the ass hanging over the back tire.

Compact frame geometry makes it seem less dangerous in the rough stuff....not as much of a chance for a top tube kiss

No major complaints. I've ridden the hell out of mine. I got it in Feb this year. Nothing broke except on of the stock eggbeater sl's that it comes with. That happed last week.

The stock Michelin mud 32's are a great all around cheap off road tire. They get a lot faster once the center lugs wear smooth and you've got the side lugs for cornering traction. Wish they built em like that. 
I also use another set of wheels with sew ups, but it's so friggin dry and hot in Santa Cruz this time of year that I cant afford to be chewing up tubie file treads in the summer.

I'd highly recommend this thing to race. I'm going too.

Cheers!

oh yeah, there are pix on the post your 09 rides sticky. Page 4 I think. It's the blue/white/black one on the bike stand in the grass.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

I tracked down some info on the 2010 models. Click through to get info on the TCX 0 (Ultegra) and TCX 1 (Rival) models: http://www.flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157622010045427/


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Can anyone w/ a 2009/2010 TCX measure the bottom bracket drop? I couldn't find that measurement online anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

What does 'bottom bracket drop' mean?


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

http://davesbikeblog.blogspot.com/2007/02/bottom-bracket-height.html


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*Giant TCX 0*

As per Issue 5 of Cyclocross magazine where they reviewed a TCX 0 the bottom bracket drop is 6.7 cm.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

*high five* - thanks!


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*You're welcome*

Are you going to buy one?
That 2010 spec looks great with SRAM Rival.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep, putting in the order today. There are a few in Canada already so I should be out riding it in a week or two. Next up, tubulars!


----------



## mcoplea (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice!

I took mine out last weekend for a ride on some our local MTB trails. It was a blast to drop all my buddies riding their MTB's up a long-steady accent of about 3%. It felt very solid in the tech stuff and very nimble in the corners.


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*Pictures We want Pictures!*



eyefloater said:


> Yep, putting in the order today. There are a few in Canada already so I should be out riding it in a week or two. Next up, tubulars!


I want pictures when you get it in, lots of pictures. 

I'm thinking of switching the 10 speed 105 to my road bike and buying Rival for the cross bike so I want lots of input about how you like it.

You'll enjoy the bike.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

At this point it's "in" but I'm still waiting on a special order bar (44cm instead of the stock 42cm) and special order chainrings (36:46 instead of the stock 34:48) before I build it up. I'll see if I can take some details shots of the frame though. I haven't even pulled all the packing material off it yet but the finish looks quite nice. 

I ordered some Easton EA70 X tubulars from Chain Reaction Cycles and those (plus some Challenge Fangos) will be the race wheels.


----------



## Traildog (Sep 28, 2007)

What is the rear tyre clearance like on this bike? I haven't found one in a shop to have a look at yet, but I'm very interested in this frame. Clearance is critical round these parts, and I find a lot of frames offer huge clearance round the seatstays but almost zero on the chainstays. What is the Giant like for this?
Cheers


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

eyefloater said:


> I ordered some Easton EA70 X tubulars from Chain Reaction Cycles and those (plus some Challenge Fangos) will be the race wheels.


----------



## shapelike (Sep 13, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

shapelike said:


> Yay!


Holy two RBR accounts batman!

Sweet bike though. I think you'll really like the Rival stuff


----------



## shapelike (Sep 13, 2009)

[...]


----------



## shapelike (Sep 13, 2009)

Ya, I stoped using the old one a few years ago on most other sites so it was time to switch the last one over. My flickr account and site are under shapelike anyway ...


... so the bike's good. Need to tweak just about everything still but I'm definitely pumped about this being my new ride. I may just weigh it once I get the tubulars on to see if I FINALLY own a bike that's under 20 pounds.


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

shapelike said:


> ... so the bike's good. Need to tweak just about everything still but I'm definitely pumped about this being my new ride. I may just weigh it once I get the tubulars on to see if I FINALLY own a bike that's under 20 pounds.


With the EA70X and Fangos I'm guessing sub 19 lbs.


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*Rear tire clearance*

The rear clearance is very good, i've yet to clogg it up.

Ditch the stock wheels. I'm running Bontrager Race's with Ritchey Speed Max Pro tires. Nice combo.


----------



## jazzboy (Oct 8, 2009)

I got the last 2009 TCX 1 from Steed Cycles in North Vancouver last Saturday and did my first cyclocross ride/race on Sunday. The bike felt amazing! I am a complete newb to cyclocross but I was so happy with the bike and event (Vanier Park 'Cross 2009) that I purchased a Citizen's license and plan to race the remainder of the races around Vancouver.


----------



## shapelike (Sep 13, 2009)

I like my bike a little bit more and more every time I race it. I changed just about everything other than the framset/drivetrain and seatpost, but Giant certainly didn't make any stupid mistakes when they designed that frame.


----------



## shapelike (Sep 13, 2009)

jmoote said:


> With the EA70X and Fangos I'm guessing sub 19 lbs.


Weighed it in race mode this weekend: 18.75 lbs. Booya.


----------

